# acer aspire 7520g not boot



## jupixl (Dec 20, 2009)

Greetings,

I have a Acer Aspire 7520g that will not boot.

Upon pressing the power button the computer turns on and displays the acer splash screen with the "Press <F2> to enter Setup" message in the bottom left corner but this is as far as the computer will go.

Things I have tried

Pressing F2 : This results in the "Press <F2> to enter Setup" message to read "Please Wait", but again that is as far as it goes

Pressing Esc: This results in the acer screen being replaced with a Bios information screen displaying the Bios information and system information, it performs a system ram check, cache check, and those pass, the next 2 lines read, "System Bios Shadowed" and "Video Bios Shadowed", but then after that nothing happens again

Removing the hard drive
swaping ram
disconnecting, waiting for 20 mins, and then reconnecting the CMOS battery
Booting from a disk

No matter what i try it never loads passed the two scenarios described above

any help would be appreciated



then i press esc this is all that i can see


PheonixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.1
Copyright 1985-2006 Pheonix Technologies Ltd.
All Rights Reserved


System BIOS Version:V1.07
VGA BIOS Version:V60.86.51.00.33
CPU =AMD Turion(tm) 64 x2 Mobile Technology LT-60


MemClk = 333Mhz Tlc = 5.0 Trcd = 5 Tras = 12 Trp = 5
CPU<->MCP: LDT Frequency = 800Mhz LDT Width = 16bit DOWN - 16bit UP
No TPM or TPM has problem
640K System RAM Passed
1022M Extended RAM Passed
1024 KB L2 Cache per core
System BIOS shadowed
Video BIOS shadowed




Press <F2> to enter Setup


But then i press f2 it says:

Entering Setup ...

and frezzes at this point. I dont know that to do?:4-dontkno

This laptop was working fine until this happened


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you have a install or recovery disc from which you could try to run a repair


----------



## jupixl (Dec 20, 2009)

hi,no i dont have it,when i bouthg laptop i didn't knew that i must make a recovery disk,the man who sold it didn't say what i must make it when i first turned on the computer,and i cant even enter bios or change the boot device,it just freezes ''Entering Setup'' :sigh:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

BIOS shadowing is a process used in older computers. It use to help very old (and slow) machines to boot a tiny bit faster by loading the BIOS firmware into the memory.

Your BIOS version does not support enabling/disabling this. Modern operating systems do not even use the video BIOS. They bypass the BIOS completely and use the graphics card's driver instead. 

Your problem could be caused by one or two things. Your graphics drivers have screwed up causing a software bios rom conflict, or your graphics card memory has failed.

Solutions :
On some of the 7520g models a separate graphics card option was available. If this is your type, remove and reseat the graphics card.

You seem to have covered all the other solutions.

Have you updated any drivers lately or reflashed the bios or something major? 

The bios version you have is the original v1.07, it is now v1.33 and there have been numerous bug fixes carried out along the version updates.


----------



## jupixl (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for help i will try to do this


----------



## jupixl (Dec 20, 2009)

i separated video card frop laptop but it is the same problem :/ ( i dont know how to reseat it  ) updates for my windows vista installed almost every day,i have all kinds of programs for my pc like ''regcure,pcceck and other ... for antivirus i used avira,and before this problem i had a problem with dvd-rom,it didint find any cd or dvd disks :/,but i dont think what it have anything to do with this problem ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi First please do not use regcure or similar programs they can cause more issues than they will ever solve,to reseat your card you do the reverse of what you did to remove it


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

joeten is correct Regcure can cause issues. The performance gain is negligible, keep your system defraged ,Vista does this in the background, and uninstal any aps you dont need.

Hold down Fn+Esc keys and start your laptop and let me know what happens.


----------



## jupixl (Dec 20, 2009)

hello,well my computer works again ,the problem for this situation is that the hdd is dead  ( lucky for me my laptop had 2 hdd and the main hdd is still working,i removed the second hdd and my pc now works great,maybe you know how can i take all the data from dead hdd if it is still possible ),so if you have the same problem try to change hdd and it will work again  and thanks for help i realy appreciate it :wave: good luck


----------



## jupixl (Dec 20, 2009)

ammm and now i have this happening with my laptop YouTube - acer aspire 7520 big problem any ideas????


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is one way http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

What happens when you remove the HD's and try and start the laptop?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

You can remove data from the old Hd by using one of these usb to SATA/IDE cables and connect to a usb port on another computer. Ebays full of them, very cheap.

USB 2.0 to SATA/IDE supports 2.5"/3.5" and 5.25" CD/DVD drives and HD's.


----------



## jupixl (Dec 20, 2009)

then i remove hdd it is making the same thing like in the clip the difference
is that then i connect hdd it makes a sound like a ''klick'' and then i remove hdd it makes no sound.the screen allways is black. i cant do anything.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok jupixl

Your HD is ok. There is another problem with your laptop. 

You can recover your data ok, so do not worry about that.

This may seem like a long process but you need to prove your hardware is ok before we can say your motherboard is bad.

You may have already tried some of these, but we will go through the motions;

*One*

Check all your media slots have nothing in them, i.e. USB, CD/DVD drive and flash drives etc. Try a start with AC cord only, and no battery, then no AC with battery only, if that didn’t work then let’s move on.

*Two*

1. Remove the battery and AC cord. Remove the bottom cover/covers of your laptop and make sure the cooling path is free of fluff and dust. Check the heat sink on the CPU is not loose, if so tighten the screws back down that hold it on.
2. Remove and reseat your RAM modules.
3. Replace your covers.
4. Hold down your power button for 1 minute (Battery and AC still disconnected).
5. Replace your AC power (not battery) and turn on.

This is called a hard reset. If it works COOL, then replace your battery. If that didn’t work then let’s move on.

*Three*

Remove your HD, and try starting your laptop. If it goes through the POST, and then a black screen appears with the message _*Operating System Not Found*_, and remains at this screen, then your HD is faulty. Replace with new HD. If that didn’t work then let’s move on.

*Four*

Next prove you dont have bad RAM. You need to identify what one is faulty. Remove all the RAM. Take one stick at a time, and swap it around the RAM slots to see if the laptop will start. You have now identified the good RAM. If each stick produces the fault, then you may have two sticks of bad RAM or a bad RAM slot. Borrow or buy known working RAM. If that didn’t work then let’s move on.

*Five*

Make sure your CPU is seated correctly, if that didn’t work, borrow or buy new/secondhand known working CPU. If that didn’t work then let’s move on.

*Six*

Next is the GPU, the graphics chipset. This is not so easy, as most are integrated onto the motherboard. If yours is a high end laptop then you may have a removable graphics card. Remove and reseat this, if that did not work, borrow or buy known working GPU.

For integrated graphics there are diverse ways to try a repair, but not now.

As you will have worked out by now, this is not a fault with one common solution, so that is why we have to follow a process of ilimination to identify faulty hardware before we can say its a motherboard fault.

Try the above and post back. We are here to help as much as we can jupixl :wink:


----------



## jupixl (Dec 20, 2009)

hi, thanks for helping me  my laptop now is ok  and i fix it in a funny way :laugh:,i put my laptop on bed covered it with pillowes and turned it on.i left it for abuot an hour and then it turned on  (it's magic). The idea was that maybe if it overheats it will start working (my friend has a hp pavilion dv6000 and his laptop is almost dead http://www.motherboardpoint.com/hp-pavillion-dv6000-issue-t162428.html so if hi wants to turn it on he must put his laptop under the pillow that it overheated,this is the only way to turn on.) and it did  i dont know :4-dontkno how did it started to work and what was the problem but now it is working great and i am glad of it ray: sorry for my english :1angel: if you have questions you can ask me i will post back as soon as i can. thanks again  good luck to you :wave:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

jupixl

I am happy for you. :grin:

Thank you for this information. I have a theory about heat and motherboards. I call it *Thermal Stress*.

What you have done is put enough heat into the motherboard to allow it to expand and distort, thus remaking the electrical circuits.

Remember this may only be a temporary fix. I hope your laptop runs for a long time and good luck.

Remember to keep your laptop *COOL* and keep the cooling path *CLEAN*, always operate it on a *FLAT* surface. Simple tip, but will keep your laptop working for years.

One more thing, always backup your personal data, do it *now! *

Good luck jupixl. :smile: :wave:


----------



## jupixl (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks for help i will do as you say :wave: good luck to you ray:


----------



## BalthazarS (May 31, 2010)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My 7520G has not been working for weeks. I read the thread initially, but not to the bottom. Then one day I caught up and read it through. I knew that you could reset the bios by putting the computer in the refrigerator, so I gave it a try. Put it in bed with pillow and blanket over, and set it to start. Nothing happened. I then put on the heating mattress. After several hours the computer was unpleasant hot. Then it started. Unbelieveable! I am a fan of you jupixl!


----------



## joh1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!! YEAHAAAA

IT WORKS..

First is doesn`t work for me first time i read Jupixl post, but after i change position on my acer 7520G on refrigerator...THANKS jupixl


----------

